# Why do people leave?



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

What do you think are the primary reasons that people move abroad with the intention of staying permanently, then leave after a couple of years?


----------



## ellenjoan (Jun 17, 2007)

I left Belgium because of the bad weather there.

Am now 4 years in Spain and it s paradise as long as I stay on my beautifull property (> 200.000 m² big house, swimmingpool, horses,seaview, mountainviews, silence, nature at it's best...)

But as soon as I go out, i'm confronted with the lack of respect in every way(lack of respect for nature, animals, humans).

So I've decided that I do not want to stay here another 30 years. 
As I just turned 40 I said to myself I beter start now looking out where I would want to life in future.

Ellenjoan


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

That makes me wonder if having this wonderful big property has isolated you so much from the country that you haven't had enough exposure to adjust. Sort of like my fear of driving here. I don't do it very often, and as other people on the forum have pointed out, I need to drive every day in order to adapt.


----------



## ellenjoan (Jun 17, 2007)

Ow no, not at all...I've just worked too long for people with problems...was a lawyer in belgium...for the little guy in the street...divorces;;roadaccidents and s.o., problems all the time..when they have problems they call you all the time...when you resolve their problems...they are happy and forget...I never forgot...
I've regulized all the problems of my neighbours with their land here, most for free,...but I m just sick of the way my ...work here in Spain...so slow...what's the hury...

Enough, enough


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

*Why do they leave.....*

A number of reasons I have found in my experience. Work, language, culture and the kids not settling into school. I learnt the language and I am happy here and so is my son. It is not an easy language to learn but worth the effort if you really want to make it in Spain. I believe life in places such as Malaga would be easier as it is hard to find a Spaniard there that doesn't speak English!


----------



## atlast (May 24, 2007)

Do you think having false expectations has a lot to do with it?


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

I should think only money worries would drive someone to get out of Spain , Unless they chose the wrong area ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Not being able to get work I guess, causing financial troubles. But Spain doesn't suit everybody cos its such a different way of life, work ethic, different language etc


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Is it hard to find work there then, i am a plumber & tiler and was hoping to move there and find work.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

richie3487 said:


> Is it hard to find work there then, i am a plumber & tiler and was hoping to move there and find work.


You may have to get over do something menial just to keep you going while you find a plumbing or tiling job , which i am sure you will find ..
But it will be a case of putting your name about etc, dont think it will just appear overnight.


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Pete,

Thanks for the advice, i know it is not going to be as simple as turn up and start, Tha Army set me up for a few knocks in my life, so im not a give up at the first hurdle man. Could you recomend any places to look for accommodation and work, would like to start with a long term rent of 6 months before buying.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

richie3487 said:


> Pete,
> 
> Thanks for the advice, i know it is not going to be as simple as turn up and start, Tha Army set me up for a few knocks in my life, so im not a give up at the first hurdle man. Could you recomend any places to look for accommodation and work, would like to start with a long term rent of 6 months before buying.


Sorry for the delay in replying richie i have been away ..

Work wise you would need to be near to Palma for all year work , as in winter things shut down at the smaller tourist areas .

Long term rents for 6 months over the winter will be easy i should think but during summer will be expensive as they cash in then ..

I will be back over again in a few weeks will do some looking and research when i am over ..and let you know ..


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Everyone has different reasons.
Some miss what they are used to.
Some lose a partner and want to move back
Some wish to have another change
Some miss friends and family
Expat life is for some, but not for others, the thing is unless you try you never know.


----------

